# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ninullat që i këndohen foshnjës në djep

## Albo

Duke marrë shkas nga interesi i madh që lindi në lidhje me përrallat e gojëdhënat për vogëlushët shqiptarë në këtë temën këtu, një prind i ri shqiptar nga Kosova ka kontaktuar stafin e forumit me email me një kërkesë tjetër:

*Ai dëshiron që të mësojë disa ninulla shqiptare për foshnjën e tij që sapo ka ardhur në jetë?*

Prandaj ju ftojmë të gjithë të sillni ninullat të cilat i kini mësuar apo dëgjuar nga goja e prindërve tuaj apo nga të afërm. Kjo do të ketë vlerë jo vetëm për prindërit e rinj shqiptarë në mërgim, por edhe për folklorin shqiptar. 

Nani nani fli...

----------


## Stranger07

Ju vet e paskeni ven ne gjum me nje Nani nani fli, s'ia paskeni zgjatur shume.

Forumi eshte shume i pasuruar me cdo gje, po te besh thjesht nje kerkim te vogel nuk do lodheni dhe ju te hapni tema te reja.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...hlight=ninulla

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...hlight=ninulla

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=49960

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...hlight=ninulla

Pershendetje.

----------


## ABytyqi

Pershendetje nuk pata koh me i lexuar te gjitha shkrimet e ketyre ninullave vetem desha me ba nje kritik pse lejohen aq shum tema te njejta Ninulla e kam nej ninull 
e cila quhet ninulla e HIDAJETIT me deshir do ta kisha postue por vetem ather kur te mirreni seriozisht me keto keto shkrime dhe tema te teperta. :Lulja3:

----------


## ado

Paro moj buzë kutia
shkele poshte nga xhamija
të kerkojne djemuria
ç'kini djem qe me kerkoni
ja pellcisni ja duroni
Paron-ë mos ma ngacmoni
ështe e mirë e nënes ë
fli te rritesh moj e mirë
fli moj vajzë gjeraqine
sa te rritet barri njomë
o baba  kur me martonë
sa te rritet barri lart
barri u rrit e u tha 
kur do me martosh baba.

----------


## ado

Zogu dhe djali.

Një zog të vogël zuri një djalë 
ai po dridhej e i thosh ca fjalë
nuk të vjen keq që jam i mitur
si ti i vogël dhe unë jam rritur
jam sh.i vogël e nënë më pret 
e kam lënë brenda në foletë...

----------


## merita_e1

tung kalofshi nje dit te mir te gjith nina nana oj melaqe ti mu rritsh si si lulja ne bahqe

----------


## veletini

Une po sjell ketu nje ninulle nga halla ime,qe kjo e kishte degjuar te kendohej nga nje plake per nipin e saj:


                  Nina nana Bejtullah
                  Shtagen n`dore,martinen n`krah
                  M`i leshon dhite me bismilah
                  Kur i sjell mashallah,o mashallah.

----------


## Sera_Lela

Nina Nana More Bire,flij Se Gjumi Ty T'e Ban Mire,nina Nana Djalin Oooooooo,flej O Shpirt I Nanes Ooo.hajd Zot Tash Mema Marre E Ma Rrit Me Faqe Te Bardhe Hajde Ti Se Dume Ta Fal Zemren Time Njekyt Djal,pota Fali Vec Per Pak Maje Zot Nja Dy Sahat E Manej Ktheja Nanes Prap,nina Nana More Bir Flej Se Gjumi Ty T;ban Mire Nina Nana Nina Nooooooooo Biri Nanes Flij Tash Oooo Ta Rujt Zoti E Mejet Te Gjate Bye

----------


## xhebervoki

Nina nana nina no questo bimbo a chi lo do je lo do al uomo nero che lo tiene un giorno interno ie lo do ala befana che lo tiene na setimana ( kot se un sdi shqip po ju the kete )

----------


## biligoa

*Nina-nana sheqer ne leter,
m`u befsh burr` dhe plak me mjeker!
Nina-nana, t` shkofte i bardhe moti,
m`u befsh trim si Kastrioti!
djepi tundet, nëna punon
djali fle dhe me s`degjon.*

----------


## biligoa

*Nina-nina çunin-o
për gjum` pellumin-o
perkun nate e perkun ditë,
qe t`me rritesh çik nga i cike


Të rrit nana ty asgan,
qe ti ngjash stergjyshve tanë,
te rrit nana trim me flete,
qe t`me japësh gezim ne jetë
nina nana çunin-o
merre gjume pellumbin-o*

----------


## biligoa

*Nina-nana mori bi

shum sevdane e kam pas për n`ty,
Nina nana cika e re,
dy maqina kam me ti ble,
nja me kepe, nja me pre
nja me kepe nën nji hije,
t`pik bojlija permi krye.

Nina nana shpejt mu rritsh
ftyren nanes ti ja zdritsh,
ftyren ma zdritsh, zemren ma gezofsh,
jet te lumtun, bij-o shkofsh!

Nina nana sokolice
ju bafsh nanes doktorrice,
nina nana n` kemishe te holle,
shpejt mu rritsh me t`cue në shkollë,
me t` cue n`shkolle oj sokoleshe,

lumja nana, ty q* t` rrit,
dit për ditë po vine me t`lype,
shpijanike e gazdallare,
zgjidhe vete ma t`mirin djalë!*

----------


## biligoa

*Nina nine, te perkund nana
Të perkundi ne djep t'arit
Se kshu i ngjitet emni djalit
Nina nina t'qes ke dera
Po kam frige se po t'vret era
Nina nina t'qes ke mani
Po kam frige se t'merr murrani
Lule lule, t'qes ke molla
Un po tutem se t'ze vdora
Lule lule t'qes ke pjeshka
Un e lumja te ze vjeshta
Nina nina o more djalë
Ti m'u bash për Shqipnin mbarë*

----------


## biligoa

*Nina-nin te zante gjumi

Nina-nin, te zante gjumi,
nina-nin, te zante ne djep
te ka nana zog me flete.
Sillet gjumi rreth e qark,
të vijë, djalë, permbi kasnak;
te t'rris' nana te t'çoj në shkollë,
kam me t'dhanë librat ne dorë.
Djepi jot është mbush' me bar,
ka mbrend' serm, ka mbrend' ar.
Nina-nin, te marrte gjumi,
te ligat ti martë lumi
t'i mart' lumi, t'i martë deti,
te ka nana zog xheneti!*

----------


## biligoa

*Nina- nina vajzes

Nina nina, vajzë e nanes
Mori cuce për bukuri
U bafsh si lule për hijeshi
Fle si gjingj e cohu si rrunxe
Qingja e nanes nina ni
Vajze u rritsh e u fejofsh!
U martosh e u lulzosh
Dalsh ti bij me hijeshi
E u permendsh-o për urti
Ju rritsh nanes e nalt me shtat
T'u baft shtati si bajrak
E t'u mushet fytyra me gjak
Nina nina po të perkundi
Gjumi vjen kadale kadale
Ec "emri i vajzes" me ma mare
Po vjen gjumi tuj pëvetë (duke pyetur)
E kam vu vajzen ne djep
Hajde gjum kadalë kadalë
A p'e merr ti shumë a pak
Nuk ta la por nji sahat
Flej moj cuce, e mshili syt!
Kur t'mi çilsh, i çilsh si hyjt
I çilsh si hyjt e çilsh si hane
Ani te rrisin bab'e nane
Po m'u rritsh me rob te tanë*

----------


## mervi95

nane e re perkun thmi e me i knu sa mir po din.
Ty tka nana djal e qik ruju shpirt mos u korit.....
nina nana djal pot perkuni mu bashfsh shpirt plak i katundit..

----------


## toto_labi

kjo kenge duhet ti kendohet gjitheve femijeve shqipetar


Kenge Vellazerore per gayreket.


Cjane ata ne ate breg
O-bo-bo cqenkan grek,
Kujdes njerez, mos ju kapin
Se pastaj te ruajne "******!

Ra nje shi e vendin lau
Cpati greku qe na shau?!.
Kerkon te na uli pjacen
Grek,o grek te dhjefsha racen!

Mu te kryqi kur u lute
Pandehe se na i fute
O haleja i halese
I paturpe i pabese!

Ca ushtare kur po kendonin
Ne orgazem po kalonin
Kur shanin turq e shqiptare
Sdi pse ndiheshin krenare!

Dhe i donin zorret tona
Per oshkurre e per mballoma
Pse keshtu, o, cipeplasur
Shume urrejtje paske pasur?!

Me ngadale e me avash
Sa te behet keci dash
Je i lutur te na hash
Cfare prodhon zorra e trash!

O surrati me mballoma
Nuk i nxjerr dot zorret tona
Ndaj rri urte ne ate prak
Se ka bere cecua bicak
Po neve jemi ketu
Me te vjeter dhe nga ju
Dhe se cajme ****** hic
Kur na shan nje palo p..!

Grek o grek,o Kryehorr
E ndjen veten superior
Ke harruar historine
Vangjel Zhapen dhe Aline!

Kishte Zhapa ne oborr
Njemije greker sherbetor
Kish Aliu ne Janine
Fronin dhe Vasiliqine.

Kapedanet shqipetare
Me flori dyfeket lare
Vec me kenget e dyfekut
Pavarsine i sollen grekut!

Li, or lih duke kenduar
Po historia eshte shkruar
Vule e bardhe mbi te zeze
Qe nga Vjosa ne Preveze

Se neve jemi ketu 
Me te vjeter dhe nga ju
Ndaj mos lihni,hingellini
Se ça borxhe na i keni.

Historia e vertete 
Seshte vetem dhjete vjete
Qe erdhem aty,tek ju
Se ca halle kish ketu!

Po hallet tona do treten
Vec kujtime do te mbeten
Po dhe ne,o grek,dikur
Te dhame buke e te dhame grure...
Ndryshe flet, e ndryshe ben
Kali i Trojes u be Qen
Qen-zagar, perjashta dhembet
Te ha e te nduk nga kembet!...

Vete na ngave, nuk te ngame
Pisllekun te gjithe e pame
Te pergjigjem ,o Andart
Me monedhe te barabarte...

Provoje, more hale,
Dac me turkun, dac me ne
Provoje , o bir putane,
Te lesh breket kesaj ane!...

Para se te nisim grushtin
Mos e harroni 2 Gushtin
Hengret hu, e prape s'u ngopet
Perpara u vume si lopet!...

Ne vertete jemi te gurte
Po nuk jemi aq te urte
Dime te shajme, o mavie
Edhe me liber shtepie...

Morali yt s'mund te ngjallet
Kur me kenge Andarti tallet
Me turkun e Shqiperine
Qe te mundin me peshtyme!...

Se ne jemi te sprovuar
Historia na ka shkruar
Kur s'kishim buke ,more "***,
Hanim zjarr edhe barut!..

Na ngave, ndaj dhe te ngame
Keshtu ditem, keshtu thame:
" Grek - ushtar kokegorice
Ec na puth ne prapanice!..."

Grek - ushtari kokethumbi
Fjala vret me keq se plumbi
Serish reston do ta marresh
Po kjo s'eshte nje pune ushtaresh!...

----------


## vaioletm

> *Nina-nana sheqer ne leter,
> m`u befsh burr` dhe plak me mjeker!
> Nina-nana, t` shkofte i bardhe moti,
> m`u befsh trim si Kastrioti!
> djepi tundet, nëna punon
> djali fle dhe me s`degjon.*


e bukur kjo...

----------


## [Perla]

*Nina-nina, more pllum*

Nina-nina, more pllum
Flej se nana te don shum
T'i m'u rritsh-o nafaklum
Nafak lum-o djal i ri
Dielli ty gjithmonë me t'pri
Kur te rritesh mor zamak
Tash gzon nanen ne konak
Kur te rritesh djal im
Ti moj zemër do m'dalsh trim

----------


## [Perla]

*Bir-i nanes*

Nina-nana  o mor  bir,
flij se gjumi te ban mir
te ban mir te rahaton
trupin bir ta pushon
trupin tend ta pushon
t´perkund nana ne djep te drunit
ti mu rritsh mu bafsh plak i katunit
te perkund nana ne djep t´arit  
ti mu  rritsh mu bafsh djal i tygjarit

----------

